# Ideensuche für super kleines Trailhardtail



## Drahteseli (25. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Verlust von meinen alten Trailhardtail steht für mich fest, dass über kurz oder lang ein neues Rad her muss.

Mittlerweile gibt es sehr viele Hersteller, die solche Räder im Angebot haben. 
Leider starten die Rahmen meist ab Größe S, die mittlerweile riesig ausfällt 

Da hier ja einige von euch einige Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Modellen haben, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir etwas helfen könnt 

Das Fahrrad soll wieder meine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" werden.
Das bedeutet, dass ich damit sowohl gemütliche Radwegtouren als auch Trails im Bereich S2 - S3 fahren kann (für schnell gibt es das Fully). 
Kleinere Hopser und Drops im Bikepark sollte es auch verkraften.
Außerdem möchte ich damit auch Fahrtechnik Richtung Manual, Bunny Hop etc. üben/erlernen...

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Federweg zwischen 140 und 160 mm.

Nun bin ich aber doch recht kurz geraten mit 153 cm und einer SL von 70 cm, was die Suche etwas erschwert.

Um euch in etwa eine Richtung zugeben wonach ich suche, hier sind die Geometriedaten in Zoll meines alten Rades. Damals war die S noch schön klein.



 
Oberrohrlänge (TT) 54,6 cm
Sattelrohrlänge (ST C-T) 36,8 cm
Steuerrohrwinkel 68°
Sitzwinkel 72°
Tretlagerhöhe (?) (BB HT) 33 cm
Radstand 104,9 cm
Steuerrohrlänge 9,9 cm
Kettenstrebenlänge 41,9 cm
Überstandshöhe 71,6 cm
Reach 35,8 cm
Stack 57,4 cm

Ich denke die Umrechnung sollte so passen.

Mit dem Fahrrad kam ich gut zurecht, ein flacherer Lenkwinkel wäre ganz nett, ist aber kein muss.

Am liebsten wäre mir ein älterer Rahmen mit 26" Laufrädern (habe hier noch einen nagelneuen grünen Satz Felgen, die ins Chameli sollten).

Soweit ich mich bisher im Netz umgeschaut habe ist das Angebot sehr überschaubar
Wenn jemand von euch jemanden kennt, der so etwas in der Richtung noch da hat und nicht braucht, bin ich für Vorschläge offen


Im Bikemarkt steht aktuell ein älteres Dartmoor Hornet, was auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend aussieht.
Allerdings hat es wohl einen Reach um 420mm was mich doch arg abschreckt.

*Hatte jemand von euch mal einen Vergleich zwischen Chameleon / Hornet und kann sagen ob das Hornet wirklich so lang gestreckt ist ?
*
In anbetracht der Lage im Gebrauchtmarkt, war ich auch mal unter aktuellen Rädern stöbern.
Leider gibts es da nix mehr mit 26" nur noch 27,5"

Nicht infrage kommt, weil definiv zu groß:
Last
Transition
Orange
Santa Cruz
Dartmoor
Bird

Höchstwahrscheinlich zu groß
Nukeproof
Ghost
Cotic


Über Maßrahmen habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, allerdings sind die Preise da schon happig.


Mein aktueller Favorit ist momentan das META HT Junior von Commencal
https://www.commencal-store.de/meta-ht-junior-2019-c2x26305243
Was mir daran aber nicht gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass es das so nur als Komplettbike gibt.
Mein Plan ist aber, dort demnächst mal nachzufragen ob ,man auch nur den Rahmen haben kann



Wenn euch noch ein passendes Rad einfällt, immer her damit
Egal ob das Modell schon älter oder ein Jugendrad, sonstiges... ist

Ich danke euch schon Mal fürs lesen und Vorschläge


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1194974-nukeproof-snap-4x-dirt-rahmen-m-top-zustand

Hatte ich mal. Frag mal @WarriorPrincess wie sie damit zurechtkommt. 

Vorteil: 26" und tapered Steuerrohr, kannst also alle aktuellen Gabeln mit Deinem Wunschfederweg verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Dartmoor Hornet 4x, wenn man ihn noch irgendwo bekommt oder dann mal gebraucht einen günstig schießen kann. Hat aber eine ziemlich kurze Kettenstrebe, soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren es 400mm.

Hier noch eine "normale" Hornisse:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1156627-dartmoor-hornet-14-xs

Das Bike steht schon ziemlich lange im Bikemarkt, vielleicht verkauft er es auch in Teilen.


----------



## Drahteseli (25. November 2018)

Danke für die Inspiration 
An 4X Räder habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, bzw. haben mich die Angaben bis 120 mm Federweg abgeschreckt...

Das Rad in deinem zweiten Post ist das mit dem ich hadere

Zwischen Chameleon und Hornet lag bei dir bestimmt einige Zeit, kannst du trotzdem eine Einschätzung von Länge , Verspieltheit etc. treffen?


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2018)

.. ich werf mal das Dartmoor Hornet JR in den Raum - ist zwar für 24Zoll, allerdings mit 2.5er Reifen, da passen dann evtl. auch schmalere 26er rein - wär halt richtig klein und ein Experiment...

Der Händler wird bestimmt mal messen 

Nimm nicht zuviel Federweg - bei so kleinen Rahmen hast Du nachher den Vorbau unter dem Kinn. Bei Dir Leichtgewicht und Deiner kurzen Länge sollten 120/130 mm reichen, oder ballerst Du mit 60km/h in den Rockgarden ?

#Federwegwirdüberschätzt


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Das Dartmoor Hornet hat gegenüber dem SC ein längeres OR und einen flacheren SW. Sonst sind mir keine wesentlichen Unterschiede aufgefallen, waren für mich beide recht verspielt.


----------



## Drahteseli (25. November 2018)

Das sieht auf den ersten Blick auch nicht verkehrt aus.

Nur die Reifenfreiheit bereitet mir etwas Sorgen.
Angefixt vom LO Treffen wollte ich mal 2,4-2,5" Reifen testen (deshalb auch die neuen Felgen). 
Ganz auf Plus Format wollte ich aber dennoch (noch?) nicht gehen.

Naja mit meiner Sektor stand ich oft bei ca. 140mm Federweg. 
Für den letzten cm war ich meist zu leicht, hatte die <63kg Feder.

Da ich so gerne aufrecht sitze hatte ich mich damals für die 150mm Gabel entschieden


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2018)

... je mehr Einbauhöhe der Gabel desto flacher der Sitzwinkel


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Angefixt vom LO Treffen



Jaja


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Also, das Nukeproof Snap hat eine 34er Sitzrohrlänge. Bei 100€, die der Typ verlangt, machst Du definitiv nix verkehrt.

Eine 120mm Reba rein und fertig - ist zum Tricksen, ggf. mal für den Pumptrack optimal. Ich bin den Rahmen mit 150mm FW gefahren, weiß aber die Einbaulänge nicht mehr, müsste ich ergooglen. Fuhr sich etwas stelzig, war für mich aber nicht das Problem.
Für Deine Körpergröße und Deine "Körperhebel" würde ich mich da bei max. 120/130 einpegeln.

Federweg ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik!!! 

Nukeproof Snap:


SC Chameleon:


Hmmm, da kommt ein wenig Wehmut auf.


----------



## Drahteseli (25. November 2018)

Ich organisiere erstmal eine Probefahrt fürs Nukeproof 
Das ist auch das einzige Bike wo es mir grade möglich erscheint.

Klar der Rahmen kostet nur 100€
Aber ich braucht mindestens noch eine Gabel und Naben inkl. Einspeichen.
Der Rest könnte aus Altteilen zum Probieren dran kommen

Solange ich aber noch keine eindeutige Antwort meiner Versicherung habe, gibt es sowieso nix neues.
Bei negativer Antwort, wird das mit dem Bike erstmal nix

Aber durch eure Vorschläge haben sich schon ein paar neue Überlegungen ergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Alles echt ärgerlich. 

Habe ja vor kurzem den Hornet Rahmen nebst 26" Revelation U-Turn 120-150 7 und einem Hope LRS verkauft. Hätte jetzt natürlich vol gepasst.
Manchmal läuft es eben buckelig...


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Ich organisiere erstmal eine Probefahrt fürs Nukeproof



Gute Idee. Gib Bescheid, wenn das angeht. Dabei - wenn's zeitlich passt.


----------



## Drahteseli (25. November 2018)

Danke für die Videos 

Das Nukeproof schaut etwas kleiner aus im Vergleich oder täuscht das etwas?
Kleiner ist gut 

Hab ich gesehen, als ich nach blauen HopeNaben gestöbert habe.
Damals gab es aber keinen Bedarf, nur die Optimierung des alten war angestrebt 

Mach ich
Habe mir natürlich den perfekten Zeitpunkt für sowas gesucht, im Dezember hat man ja niemand viele Termine und so


----------



## lucie (25. November 2018)

Beim Snap ist das Sitzrohr noch kürzer als beim SC, SW und LW unterscheiden sich ein wenig, ansonsten nehmen sich wohl beide nicht viel.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Versicherung zahlt, und das schnell und angemessen.


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Dezember 2018)

Transalp Summitrider könnte evtl. was sein.


----------



## Drahteseli (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo

das Summitrider geht erst ab 16" Rahmengröße los, dass ist mir definitiv zu groß.

Dafür habe ich endlich die Rückmeldung meiner Versicherung
Die Fahrradsuche wird nun intensiviert

Im Bikemarkt habe ich ein Hornet 4X (2017er)gefunden, da werde ich am Montag mal hin (ist relativ in der Nähe).
Der Reach scheint mir in der Geotabelle recht lang, aber einen Versuch ist es wert

Der Nukeproof Rahmen ist leider schon weg, aber wenn sich jetzt nix anderes kurzfristig ergibt, möchte ich im Januar evtl. mal das Nukeproof im Frankenland testen
Einfach um trotzdem mal ein Gefühl für andere Geometrien zu finden.

Außerdem scheint Rocky Mountain ein Model zu haben was auch in die nähere Auswahl kommt
http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/growler/2019
Im Bikemarkt und im Netz gibt es außerdem das 2017er Model in klein und günstig, aber nur mit 120mm.
Die Farben sind zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber da kann ich nicht auch noch zu wählerisch sein
Die Frage ist außerdem ob ich es bei einem der näheren Händler probieren könnte (  ) bzw. ob ich es überhaupt zum kaufen finde

Soviel zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge
Gegen weitere Ideen habe ich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Dezember 2018)

Hast du dir die Schritthöhe vom Growler mal angeschaut. Die haben sie ja nicht alle


----------



## Drahteseli (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja die habe ich in der Tat gesehen, glauben kann ich es aber nicht so recht bei einem 356mm Sitzrohr
Aber theoretisch sollte man praktisch eh nicht nach innen absteigen
Die Schritthöhe ist mit 140mm genauso hoch wie bei 120mm, ich glaube der Tabelle daher nicht so 

Ich belästige momentan diverse Händler mit wann kommts und kann Frau mal testen
Da passt bis auf die Schritthöhe voll viel und ist erstmal alles nötige dran, frisst wahrscheinlich aber auch die ganze Versicherungssumme
Preise habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden

SH ist beim 2017er Model nicht angegeben, da könnte ich den Verkäufer aber nochmal fragen


----------



## lucie (14. Dezember 2018)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt und im Netz gibt es außerdem das 2017er Model in klein und günstig, aber nur mit 120mm.



Wenn das Bike hauptsächlich zum Rumtricksen bzw. Fahrtechnik trainieren sein soll, reichen 120mm allemal, da mit langhubigen Gabeln bei so kleinen Rahmen die Front schnell zu stelzig wird. Damit wird auch der LW flacher und das VR kippt gern weg - fühlt sich in langsamen technischen Gelände immer ziemlich blöd an. 

Wenn die Geo sonst rundherum passt, würde ich beim FW eher etwas dezenter bleiben.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2018)

Besser 120mm mit guter Geo, als 160 und nix passt...

Sieht auch schei.... aus, wenn der Lenker höher als der Fahrer ist


----------



## Drahteseli (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja ihr habt ja recht 

KA warum ich eigentlich so viel Federweg möchte 

Anfrage fürs Growler im Bikemarkt läuft und der Termin am Montag mit dem Hornet steht 

Thema Fahrrad muss jetzt erstmal bis mindestens Sonntag Nachmittag warten .
Aber da werde ich bestimmt auch nochmal alles mögliche abklappern ￼


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Dezember 2018)

Es hat sich wieder etwas getan 

Das aktuelle Growler ist von meiner Liste verschwunden -> exklusives Modell für Nordamerika 
Nachmessen am alten Modell ist beim Händler in Arbeit gegeben. 

Auf dem Hornet 4x saß ich eben drauf und durfte etwas fahren. Ein schöner superleichter Aufbau 
Leider ist der Rahmen deutlich zu lang, gleich nach den ersten Metern habe ich es im Rücken gemerkt 
Somit sollte der Reach nicht über 370mm liegen, besser noch um 360mm.

Und die Liste wird wieder kürzer 

Allerdings habe ich nochmal einen Blick auf die Karte geworfen , der Händler mit dem Hornet JR ist gar nicht so weit weg von mir.
Da werde ich doch mal zum Probesitzen einen Termin organisieren .

Außerdem habe ich am Wochenende den Hinweis für eine kleine lokale Bikeschmiede bekommen. 
Erster Kontakt läuft 

Mal sehen ob sich vor Weihnachten noch etwas anderes ergibt, vermutlich geht es erst im neuen Jahr weiter ￼ 

Ach ja ein OnOne hat sich heute potentiell auch mit auf die Liste geschoben .
Aber obwohl es im Verhältnis zu den anderen Bikes einen kurzen Reach hat (Stand heute Nachmittag) scheint es mir nun doch recht lang


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Januar 2019)

Gesundes Neues 

Der Weihnachtsurlaub wurde erfolgreich mit schreiben, grübeln, Berichte lesen und Probefahren verbracht...

Seit dieser Woche steht der Rahmen endlich fest und ist bestellt ￼ 

Diverse Anbauteile purzeln auch alle nach und nach in meine Warenkörbe 

Ich kann auf jeden Fall meine Felgen verwenden.
Sie reisen die Tage zum Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens und dürfen sich mit schicken Hope Naben vereinigen 


 

Außerdem habe ich heute morgen beinahe den Postboten mit einem "Zalando-Schrei" begrüßt 

Sch*** auf Schuhe 
Dieses tolle Glitzerding kam an 



 ￼ist zwar ein etwas älteres Modell, dafür aber nagelneu und günstiger wie die meisten Rock shox Gabeln die ich ins Auge gefasst habe 

Mal sehen wie sich fährt, aber ein Tuning für Fliegengewichte benötigt sie bestimmt. 

Weitere Teile folgen demnächst und Spekulationen dürfen abgeben werden


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2019)

na denn: hau mal ein paar Eckdaten raus


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte ja bei der gabel auf 26" getippt, aber neue Rahmen gibt's doch gar nicht mehr in 26 

Ohh oder wird's ein Liteville mit Scale Sizing da gab's doch ein paar günstige Rahmen bei bike-components


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Januar 2019)

Er ist irgendwie grün (endlich bekomme ich ein kleines grünes Rad)

Ist mit 26" Rädern fahrbar 
Kein liteville (die sind mir trotzdem zu hoch)
Ich könnte eine Gabel bis 140 mm verbauen 
Es ist ein Europäer mit 135x10 mm Ausfallende.

Es ist wirklich sehr kurz 
Beim Probefahren und dem ersten Manualimpuls war ich schon fast über dem Kipppunkt

Eigentlich nicht für 2 Fach, aber ich werde mal sehen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2019)

Hornet JR?


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Januar 2019)

Jup

Das waren wohl zu viele Tipps meinerseits 
Andererseits kam der Vorschlag ja von dir 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich mit 26" Rädern verhält. 
Mit den 24ern war das Rad wirklich super verspielt.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2019)

...na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt - wann soll es kommen?

Was hat der Händler zum 26Zoll Aufbau gesagt?


----------



## Drahteseli (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn alles glatt geht ,kommt er schon nächste Woche 

Allerdings schätze ich, dass die Laufräder und die Kurbel erst in ca. 2 Wochen fertig sind 

26" Option ist wohl vom Hersteller schon optional vorgesehen. Bis zu 2,4" Reifenbreite soll je nach Felge möglich sein. Da werde ich mich später mal ran tasten


----------



## Drahteseli (1. Februar 2019)

Heute mal ein Update ...

Die Teile sind nun endlich alle da und ich könnte kotzen 

Ich habe extra beim Händler nachgefragt wegen 26" am Heck.
Die Aussage war, ja 26" gehen bis 2,4" Reifen in den Rahmen.

Gestern kam dann endlich mein lang ersehnter LRS vom Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens.
Alles soweit tip top.





Die Kombi sieht deutlich besser aus wie erwartet 

Also vorhin fix alles zusammen gebaut, Reifen hatte ich noch einen Maxxis Larsen in 2,35".
Beim Vorderrad war alles schick, hab mir ja auch die Gabel selber gekauft.

Hinten hat es sich von Anfang an schwer getan.
Also nochmal Schaltwerk und Bremse abgebaut und nochmal versucht.

Laufrad ist drin und sieht so aus 







Händler ist kontaktiert ,mal sehen was er sagt und anbietet 

Aber ich glaube auch mit einem winz Reifen in 26" kann ich es vergessen 

Ich schätze ich brauche ne 24" Felge und dann nochmal zum Laufradbauer 

Aber find mal ne grüne Felge in 24"
Falls ihr was habt sagt Bescheid,  das ist meine aktuelle Alternative ://spank-ind.com/products/spike-race-33-rim
Aber eigentlich hätte ich schon ganz gerne emerald green 

Von mir aus darf jetzt schon 2020 kommen , 2019 ist bisher komplett durchgefallen


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2019)

Dreck ...


----------



## Aninaj (1. Februar 2019)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Ich habe extra beim Händler nachgefragt wegen 26" am Heck.
> Die Aussage war, ja 26" gehen bis 2,4" Reifen in den Rahmen.



Ich hatte mir nur kurz im Netz den Rahmen angeschaut und mich schon gewundert, dass da so breite 26er gehen sollen. War nirgends ne Info dazu zu finden. Aber hatte natürlich gehofft dein Händler wird das schon probiert haben, bevor er sich zu so Aussagen hinreißen läßt 

schau mal hier, ob das passen könnte: Dartmoor Raider 24"


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

So ein Mist 
Ich drück die Daumen, dass der Händler zu seinem Fehler steht und dir irgendeine Art von Ausgleich dafür anbietet.

Zwecks Farbkonzept: das Spank Grün ist schon einigermaßen speziell weil es stark ins gelbliche geht. Ich hab für einen Freund auch mal Felgen in diesem Farbton verbaut. Raceface hat ein identisches Elox-Grün im Programm, aber die machen keine farbigen Felgen. Alle anderen Grüntöne waren immer eher dunkler und weniger gelblich.

Mehrere ähnliche aber doch verschiedene Farbtöne sehen imo immer ein bisschen aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Wenn sich keine identisch grüne Spank 24'' auftreiben lässt, würde ich in dem Fall eher aus der Not eine Tugend machen: eine Kontrastfarbe rot, orange oder purple nehmen. Kann cool ausschauen wenn man's ein bisschen durchzieht, also Front grün und Heck rot.
Ich hab sowas ähnliches mal gemacht als ich einen Bremshebel gecrashed hab und keinen gleichen mehr gefunden hab weil das eine Sonderedition war. Dann gab's halt vorne rot, hinten schwarz/grün, und noch ein paar Details (Griffe, Schräubchen) angepasst an das Farbkonzept. Gab ne Menge lustige Kommentare vom Fußvolk. Ich hab dann immer gesagt, das brauch ich um rechts und links nicht zu verwechseln, hat direkt immer die Stimmung gehoben


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2019)

... immerhin gibt es den Maxxis Minion noch als 24 Zoll Reifen - weil: Du brauchst ja nicht nur die passende Felge, wenn es nachher keinen ordentlichen Reifen gibt ist ja auch doof (das Problem hatte ich beim Fatty)


aah, und den Smart Sam von Schwalbe, von Conti gibt es auch was (ob die taugen?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

Shit. 

Dem Händler würde ich aber auf die Bude rücken. Drücke die Daumen, dass er seinenFehler entsprechen korrigiert.

Werfe mal noch 24" Trialfelgen in die Diskussion...
Wollte ich mal beim Dartmoor machen, finde das mit den Cut Outs chic - viel optisches Tuningpotential. 
Habe das Projekt aber verworfen, da ich ja einen gut laufenden 26" LRS hatte und den nicht rumstehen lassen wollte.

https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/felgen/felgen-24/hr-felge-24-kabra-46mm-32-loch-schwarz


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/enduro-trail/hornet-junior-0

Auf der Herstellerseite sind aber definitiv nur 24" Reifen (und damit auch 24" LR) beim HT ausgewiesen

Bei dem Dartmoor Junior-Fully werden 24 und 26" angegeben...

Hmmm, wo hat Dein Händler denn die Info her?


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

Singlewall-Felgen halte ich aber für Mtb-Einsatz nicht für so richtig ideal, würde ich nur machen wenn es garnix anderes gibt. Bei Fatbikes ist das ja auch geläufig um das Gewicht zu drücken. Da staucht's halt schonmal den ganzen Felgenkasten wenn man einschlägt. Das semikontrollierbare Geschepper im Gelände ist eben doch eine andere Belastung als kontrolliert-langsames Kantenklatschen beim Trial.
Außerdem nur mit einigem Aufwand oder teilweise garnicht tubeless zu bekommen, was für mich auch noch ein deutlicher Nachteil wäre.
Und so richtig leicht sind die auch nicht.

Also optisch schick - ja. Aber technisch finde ich es für Mountainbike-Anwendung mehr als suboptimal.


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

@Drahteseli ist ein Fliegengewicht (sorry, nicht böse gemeint). Die Kaprafelge wiegt 533g, also auch nicht sackschwer.
 Man muss ja in diesm Fall nicht zwangsläufig tubeless fahren.

Aber stimmt schon, Singlewall ist sicher nicht die erste Wahl...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Spoon-28-24-Disc-6-Loch-24-Laufradsatz-Modell-2018-p61096/


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Man muss ja in diesm Fall nicht zwangsläufig tubeless fahren.



Müssen muss man nichts. Aber es ist schön wenn man es kann, weil es halt doch so ein paar Vorteile hat 
Am Fatbike hab ich mir ein Loch in den Bauch geärgert weil das da wegen der depperten Singlewall-Cutout-Felge nicht dauerhaft funktioniert hat... dabei waren die Fahreigenschaften tubeless so schön.

Über 500g finde ich für eine 24'' Felge schon etwas unnötig schwer, zumal für ein Fliegengewicht. Das können die Hohlkammerfelgen von Spank besser


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ideensuche-fuer-super-kleines-trailhardtail.881587/#post-15673787

Äh, die Spank Subrosa wiegt auch über 500 Gramm. Okay, ist 'ne 26" Felge - aber wenn's nun mal nicht passt und es im Moment keine Rahmenalternative gibt, ist es müßig, darüber zu diskutieren.

Ich würde versuchen, den Rahmen zurückzugeben und einen in 26" mit unhalbwegs passender Geo zu finden - zugegeben, ist nicht einfach, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

Ich finde halt, dass es sich immer an jedem einzelnen Teil rechnet, sich zu überlegen welches Gewicht wirklich notwendig ist und ob es eine technisch gleichwertige oder gar bessere Alternative gibt die weniger wiegt. Klar sind 26'' Felgen generell schwerer, liegt irgendwie in der Natur der Dinge, aber bei 24'' kann man sich ein etwas niedrigeres Gewichtslimit setzen. Selbst wenn's überall nur 30g sind, es läppert sich halt am Ende alles zusammen.
Die Subrosa 26'' finde ich übrigens auch übertrieben schwer, zumal für ein Fliegengewicht 



lucie schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen, den Rahmen zurückzugeben und einen in 26" mit unhalbwegs passender Geo zu finden - zugegeben, ist nicht einfach, aber nicht unmöglich.



Ob das das Problem nicht einfach nur verlagert? Jetzt ist es ärgerlich wegen dem Hinterrad, aber dafür passt der Rest. Wieder die nicht gerade einfache Suche nach einer passenden Geo? Ich würde persönlich eher ein 24'' Hinterrad reinhängen und den Ärger runterschlucken 
Zwecks Teileverfügbarkeit langfristig würde ich mir mittlerweile mehr Sorgen um 26'' machen. Für mich schaut es aus als sollte 26'' mit Gewalt "ausgestorben werden", während 24'' für Jugendräder bleiben wird.

Zwecks Winkeln denke ich mal, dass das Hornet JR das Scaled-Sizing vertragen kann. Wenn der Lenkwinkel von 68° ausgehend 2 Grad flacher wird ist das sowieso kein Schaden. Der Sitzwinkel von 73° ist auch mit zwei Grad weniger immer noch steiler als unsere BFes


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ob das das Problem nicht einfach nur verlagert? Jetzt ist es ärgerlich wegen dem Hinterrad, aber dafür passt der Rest. Wieder die nicht gerade einfache Suche nach einer passenden Geo? Ich würde persönlich eher ein 24'' Hinterrad reinhängen und den Ärger runterschlucken
> Zwecks Teileverfügbarkeit langfristig würde ich mir mittlerweile mehr Sorgen um 26'' machen. Für mich schaut es aus als sollte 26'' mit Gewalt "ausgestorben werden", während 24'' für Jugendräder bleiben wird.
> 
> Zwecks Winkeln denke ich mal, dass das Hornet JR das Scaled-Sizing vertragen kann. Wenn der Lenkwinkel von 68° ausgehend 2 Grad flacher wird ist das sowieso kein Schaden. Der Sitzwinkel von 73° ist auch mit zwei Grad weniger immer noch steiler als unsere BFes



Da gehe vollkommen dakor. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass @Drahteseli  mit der erhältlichen Felgenfarbe bei 24" ein Problem hat.

Ich persönlich würde mir wohl auch ein farblich völlig abgedrehtes 24" Laufrad auf Kosten des Händlers bauen lassen, z.B. mit der blauen Spankfelge des Kidsbike-LRS. Ein Laufradbauer hat sicher Möglichkeiten, an eine einzelne Felge zu gelangen, fragen kostet ja nix.

Tja, ist alles doof gelaufen, unsere Hornets waren gerade beide verkauft, als hier die Hiobsbotschaft einschlug. 

O.T. @scylla Genau wegen meiner Sitzwinkelmacke würde mich ja das Gewicht des P7 in S jetzt doch so brennend interessieren, da der ja ohne Sag schon wesentlich steiler angegeben wird als beim BFe mit 25% Sag. Da stehen aber Reynolds 853 Rohre 525ern gegenüber. Ich nehme daher an, dass der aktuelle P7 immer noch ziemlich schwer ist...


----------



## null-2wo (2. Februar 2019)

dartmoor revolt v1 (470g) und dartmoor raider (500g) gibts in hellgrün und 24".

grünes elox zu kombinieren ist nicht soo schwierig. beweisbilder in meinem fotoalbum -> NS Surge

edit: rahmen in 26" wären noch das cotic bfe26 oder das ns surge (stahl, 2.6kg) bzw. clash (alu, 2.1kg) oder das propain yuma, das ist aber dann n fully.

edit2: verflixt, wie bin ich im LO gelandet?  bin schon weg 

edit3: maßrahmen ab ca. 500 € inkl. versand bei marino bikes in peru, dauert aber und ist auch schwer.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> grünes elox zu kombinieren ist nicht soo schwierig. beweisbilder in meinem fotoalbum -> NS Surge



#fiftyshadesofgreen


----------



## Drahteseli (2. Februar 2019)

Wow danke für eure reichhaltigen antworten 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir nur kurz im Netz den Rahmen angeschaut und mich schon gewundert, dass da so breite 26er gehen sollen. War nirgends ne Info dazu zu finden. Aber hatte natürlich gehofft dein Händler wird das schon probiert haben, bevor er sich zu so Aussagen hinreißen läßt





lucie schrieb:


> http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/enduro-trail/hornet-junior-0
> 
> Auf der Herstellerseite sind aber definitiv nur 24" Reifen (und damit auch 24" LR) beim HT ausgewiesen
> 
> ...



Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, da habe ich nicht weiter nachgebohrt sondern einfach vertraut...
Leider hatte er damals zur Probefahrt keinen 26" LRS stehen gehabt, ich hätte den damals schon ganz gerne versuchsweise eingebaut

Von ihm kam noch keine Antwort, bis Montag Nachmittag lasse ich ihm mal noch Zeit, bevor ich ihm telefonisch auf den Zeiger gehe...



scylla schrieb:


> Zwecks Farbkonzept: das Spank Grün ist schon einigermaßen speziell weil es stark ins gelbliche geht. Ich hab für einen Freund auch mal Felgen in diesem Farbton verbaut. Raceface hat ein identisches Elox-Grün im Programm, aber die machen keine farbigen Felgen. Alle anderen Grüntöne waren immer eher dunkler und weniger gelblich.
> 
> Mehrere ähnliche aber doch verschiedene Farbtöne sehen imo immer ein bisschen aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Wenn sich keine identisch grüne Spank 24'' auftreiben lässt, würde ich in dem Fall eher aus der Not eine Tugend machen: eine Kontrastfarbe rot, orange oder purple nehmen. Kann cool ausschauen wenn man's ein bisschen durchzieht, also Front grün und Heck rot.
> Ich hab sowas ähnliches mal gemacht als ich einen Bremshebel gecrashed hab und keinen gleichen mehr gefunden hab weil das eine Sonderedition war. Dann gab's halt vorne rot, hinten schwarz/grün, und noch ein paar Details (Griffe, Schräubchen) angepasst an das Farbkonzept. Gab ne Menge lustige Kommentare vom Fußvolk. Ich hab dann immer gesagt, das brauch ich um rechts und links nicht zu verwechseln, hat direkt immer die Stimmung gehoben



Meine Grüntöne passen erstaunlicherweise doch recht gut zueinander, was mich selbst auch etwas erstaunt hat. 
Die Pedalen von HT sind sehr nah am Spank grün und ja das Dartmoor grün ist etwas weniger gelb.

Die Idee mit der Hinterfelge im Kontrast ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, viel näher werde ich meinem Traum vom passenden, grünen Rad wohl eh nie kommen
Am besten wäre da natürlich orange oder im Zweifel die Spank in rot




lucie schrieb:


> Da gehe vollkommen dakor. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass @Drahteseli  mit der erhältlichen Felgenfarbe bei 24" ein Problem hat.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mir wohl auch ein farblich völlig abgedrehtes 24" Laufrad auf Kosten des Händlers bauen lassen, z.B. mit der blauen Spankfelge des Kidsbike-LRS. Ein Laufradbauer hat sicher Möglichkeiten, an eine einzelne Felge zu gelangen, fragen kostet ja nix.
> 
> Tja, ist alles doof gelaufen, unsere Hornets waren gerade beide verkauft, als hier die Hiobsbotschaft einschlug.


Das normale Hornet und das Hornet 4X waren mir leider deutlich zu lang, ich hatte sie getestet.

Mein Plan wäre momentan den Rahmen schon zu behalten, zumal auch der Gabelschaft und die Leitungen schon alle auf den Rahmen abgestimmt sind.
Die Leitungen sind da nur das kleine Übel, aber eine Gabel mit 16,5cm Schaft vernünfig zu verbauen wird schon schwierig.
Finanziell kann und möchte ich erstmal kein neues Hinterrad in 24" stemmen.

Die Dartmoor Raider ist schon schick, aber da brauche ich auch gleich noch eine neue Nabe für 36 Loch
Wenn es irgendwie geht möchte ich meine nagelneu,ungefahrene 32 Loch Hope Nabe weiter verwursten lassen
Mein Laufradbauer hatte schon Mal nach was grünem geschaut, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich etwas über den weiteren finanziellen Werdegang weiß, werde ich ihn nochmal auf orange/rote Felgen ansetzen


----------



## Martina H. (2. Februar 2019)

Orange  - oder eben neutrales, lebensbejahendes Schwarz mit grünen Nippeln   - und die Kosten fürs Neue auf den Händler abwälzen


----------



## Drahteseli (2. Februar 2019)

Das ist übrigens meine (ausgekotzte ) Möhre.
Orange hinten ginge schon. 


 

 
Farblich nicht so gut mit dem Handy erwischt aber fürs grobe reicht es. 

Das wird eh ein Eisen, äh Alu, Schwein. 
Es soll aber zum Spaß haben und abschalten sein und keine Rennen gewinnen.
Da ich künftig auch mehr alleine oder in ganz entspannter Truppe fahren werde, kommt es auch Zuhause nicht mehr auf Speed an


----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159127;menu=1000,2,302,303;pgc[16654]=19294

Ich würde versuchen, dem Händler die Kosten für das Umspeichen und die grüne Spankfelge, die Du ja nicht brauchen kannst, auf's Auge zu drücken.


----------



## Drahteseli (2. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Orange  - oder eben neutrales, lebensbejahendes Schwarz mit grünen Nippeln   - und die Kosten fürs Neue auf den Händler abwälzen


Auf Lebensbejahendes schwarz hab ich wenig Lust,  aber um es konsequent zu machen könnte ja dazu ne orange Nabe zur schwarzen Felge und grünen Nippeln


----------



## Drahteseli (2. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159127;menu=1000,2,302,303;pgc[16654]=19294
> 
> Ich würde versuchen, dem Händler die Kosten für das Umspeichen und die grüne Spankfelge, die Du ja nicht brauchen kannst, auf's Auge zu drücken.


Plan war eher die neue Felge und das Umspeichen zurück zu bekommen.

Die Subrosas habe ich vor 2 Jahren fürs Chameleon im Bikemarkt geschossen, für 25€ das Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Februar 2019)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Plan war eher die neue Felge und das Umspeichen zurück zu bekommen.



?

Habe ich das nicht so geschrieben? Für die Fehlinfo durch den Händler hast Du die LR doch erst aufbauen lassen. 
jetzt passt das Hinterrad nicht, richtig?
Folglich muss ja die jetzt verbaute Nabe in eine 24" Felge umgespeicht werden.

D.h. Händler bezahlt die notwendige 24" Felge + das Umspeichen von 26" auf 24" + einen 24" Reifen und Schlauch.

Ich fände die blaue Spank gar nicht so unpassend.  Bei den Reifen fand ich zum Rumtricksen den Fat Albert ganz witzig. Hatte ich am Trialbike in 24" verbaut, ebenso am Dartmoor in 26".

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...olution-ADDIX-Speedgrip-24-Faltreifen-p57227/


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Die Dartmoor Raider ist schon schick, aber da brauche ich auch gleich noch eine neue Nabe für 36 Loch



Dartmoor Raider und Dartmoor Shield müsste es laut Herstellerseite auch in 32-Loch geben. Finde ich zwar im Online-Handel nicht, aber ein Laufradbauer müsste sowas eigentlich bestellen können.

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/rims/shield
http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/rims/raider-v2


----------



## null-2wo (4. Februar 2019)

falls n anderer rahmen noch in frage kommt: von on-one gibt's (gab's) 

die 456er (evo1, evo2 und summerseason) in stahl, 26", mit 375mm reach in 14" 

bzw. 45650 in stahl und carbon, für 26"/27,5", mit 375mm reach in 14"

die sind aber leider alle "discontinued", also nur noch gebraucht zu haben.


----------



## Aninaj (4. Februar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> falls n anderer rahmen noch in frage kommt: von on-one gibt's (gab's)
> 
> die 456er (evo1, evo2 und summerseason) in stahl, 26", mit 375mm reach in 14"
> 
> ...


----------



## null-2wo (4. Februar 2019)

wußte nicht, dass das schon thema war


----------



## Aninaj (4. Februar 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wußte nicht, dass das schon thema war


 
Der Smilie ging auch vorrangig an die TEin


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2019)

... gibt es schon was Neues?


----------



## Drahteseli (17. Februar 2019)

Jup

der Händler möchte dem Umbau des Laufrades übernehmen.
Allerdings zieht sich das ganze trotzdem ewig
Theoretisch ist alles geklärt aber praktisch schleift es aber ein wenig


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2019)

So endlich komme ich für euch mal zu einem Update 

Der Händler hat zum Glück gezahlt und nach einigem hin und her kam Mitte März das neue Hinterrad ￼

Hier noch in 26-26




Nun in 26-24
Diesmal hat auch alles gepasst 



Nach den ersten Runden steht fest:
Kleiner sollte es nicht sein,  Touren kann ich damit noch fahren.
Bisher waren die weitesten Touren um die 50 km. Zu Beginn war ich sehr skeptisch, weil das Rad schon so kurz ist. Aber Beschwerden hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Was mir bei Touren in größerer Runde aufgefallen ist, ich komme kaum hinterher.
Allerdings war ich bis letzte Woche nur mit 1x11 unterwegs (24 vorn und 42-11er Kassette). In Kombination mit einer 150er Kurbel und 24" am Heck war nur die Staubwolken der Jungs und Mädels mit 27,5"-29" und normalen Kurbeln zu sehen.
Auch bergab finde ich es subjektiv recht gemütlich im Vergleich zu 27,5".

An sich ist es aber sehr verspielt und wendig.
Ich hoffe, dass ich damit noch einiges lernen und erarbeiten kann 

Am Ende ist es für mich definitiv eher ein Spaßrad mit dem ich weder hoch noch runter Bestzeit fahren werde.
Da ging das Chameleon schon deutlich besser vorwärts (es hatte aber auch leichtere Laufräder und Reifen).

Leistung ist aber nicht alles, wenn ich mich momentan aufs Rad schwinge geht es eher um Spaß am fahren als um neue QOM'S

Hier kommen nun noch ein paar Fotos vom "Möhrchen" 



 










 
￼

 

 

 

 

Wie ihr merkt bin ich schon ein wenig verliebt 

Für mich ist das auch die beste Einrichtung der neuen Wohnung 




Der Aufbau hat mir einige Schwierigkeiten bereitet in einer Zeit die für mich insgesamt nicht einfach war.

Um so mehr freu ich mich über das Resultat und mein neues Motto 




Über Ostern  darf es neue hübsche Trails kennen lernen




Vermutlich wird es auch im Herbst mit in den Harz kommen, dann könnt ihr das Kinderrad auch mal bespielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2019)

Die Felgenfarben sind schon klasse


----------

